# IAPLC 2014 results - updated page 1



## Iain Sutherland (15 Aug 2014)

Where has everyone come?


Update with UKAPS members so far....
Congratulations to everyone, great to see so many UKAPS results!

Trevor Pleco - 72
Pedro Rosa - 111
Aquadream - 129
Viktor Lantros - 222
Iain Sutherland - 251
Nuno M - 281
Stu Worrell - 282
Green Fever - 498
Mark Green - 523
TOO - 731
Gary Nelson - 1050
Ian Holdich - 1128
Alexander Belchenko - 1159
stu_ - 1263
Mats A - 1276
Ady34 - 1300 odd?
Gill - 2039


Asian dreams result arrived today 
129 better than last year.


----------



## allan angus (15 Aug 2014)

grats iain nice one


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Aug 2014)

Nice work, Iain


----------



## tim (15 Aug 2014)

Nice one Iain.


----------



## TOO (15 Aug 2014)

Well done Iain, that is actually a very good result.

I blasted into the best third  with Alpine Gardens. 731 or something like that. Good to have a reasonable basis for improvement .

Thomas


----------



## George Farmer (15 Aug 2014)

Top drawer mate.  Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh later...


----------



## Andy D (15 Aug 2014)

George Farmer said:


> Top drawer mate.  Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh later...



Hasn't it been taken down to make way for Lakeland Wraith?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Aug 2014)

Amazing Iain. Well done mate.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (15 Aug 2014)

Congrats. I haven't received my letter yet. I still hope I won't get the very last with pet shop tank.


----------



## stu_ (15 Aug 2014)

About 1000 places behind you....1263rd


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Aug 2014)

anyone have the link for online results?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Aug 2014)

Thanks all, will be great to see how the uk entrants come in.  Seems every year the quality improves, need a very special tank to do top 100.

I don't think the results are released yet Gary, normally a week or so after the letters.

Looking forward to it George, beers are on ice.
And yes, you'll have to make do with the new one mate, Asian dreams is a fond memory.


----------



## EnderUK (15 Aug 2014)

I think if you're new tank bounces back you'll get there. Rainbow Stare.


----------



## Gill (15 Aug 2014)

I got 2039 for scarletts hide, better result than last year


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Aug 2014)

Congratulation Iain 
How about Stu W? 

Mine comes in as 222. Had hoped a little better, but i was not that focused this year. 

Moss Forest - IAPLC 2014 - IAPLC rank 222 by viktorlantos, on Flickr

However our team did great. Balazs came in for 50, our other team member is 179.
So this is all great for Green Aqua team. Hungary did the most entry in EU 51 on total which is awesome with the small country in the back with strugling economy.

BUT! what is also awesome is our scaper's day event tanks what 3 teams did before from our community.
They came in for 122, 218, 315. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/sets/72157641137666904/

So it's great for us. 

ps: will share the rest later once it is available to show.


----------



## TOO (15 Aug 2014)

I understand my own placement better now that I see Viktor's coming in at 222 . The level of aquascaping is extremely high today. Great to be part of a genre that is developing so strongly. 

Thomas


----------



## Trevor Pleco (15 Aug 2014)

Wow Viktor what do the top 221 look like then ?  Pic required for Asian Dreams please Iain.. congrats..!
Post is slow down to Africa.. could be a few days to go yet for some of us...


----------



## Ben C (15 Aug 2014)

Evening all, 

Congratulations to everyone who received their letters and good luck to everyone still to get theirs. I hope to be in the contest next year too. 
Roughly translated, Iain, your letter says:

_[International Aquatic Plant Layout Contest 2014] Results

Thank you for taking part in the International Aquatic Plant Layout Contest 2014. This year, we received entries from 64 countries and territories, with 2,320 layouts. After some tough judging, all the results are in and we are writing to tell you yours. 

If you would like to put images of your entry on the internet, personal websites or in print publications, please wait until after the Nature Aquarium Party 2014 on October 26th, as per the terms of the contest. Please be aware that if you publish your photos before this date, you may be disqualified from the contest. 

In November this year, we will publish the International Aquatic Plant Layout Contest collection, so please look out for it. Finally, we look forward to your participation in future Aquatic Plant Layout Contests. _

Looking forward to seeing all the entries!

Ben


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Aug 2014)

Cheers viktor, the competition must be really high, feel humbled to be anywhere near one of your tanks mate. 

I'll get my entry image up tomorrow, I for warn the image isn't great. 

Thanks Trevor, be sure to let us know once when snail mail makes it.


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Aug 2014)

Thanks guys. The best ones received an extra notification in email to not share their image. For the rest i do not think you need to stay in cover.


----------



## Mats A (15 Aug 2014)

Congrats   I got the 1276'th place. Pretty pleased about it since it's ny frist time


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Aug 2014)

Congratulations to everyone.
In Portugal today was a National Holiday, so no mail... no hopes of getting something so good as Ian and Viktor


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Aug 2014)

Guys congrats for all your result great to see that our community is having such good result !!!! Iain well done mate !!! Great ranking for you this year


----------



## liam11712 (16 Aug 2014)

I would love to see all of these tanks! Well done to everyone who entered


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Aug 2014)

One of the images... can't remember which i submitted
iaplc 14 framed by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Gary Nelson (16 Aug 2014)

I thought my result may have come in this mornings post.... Not a sausage


----------



## tim (16 Aug 2014)

I've moved house so will have to wait for the online results.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (17 Aug 2014)

Exquisite Iain, something very fresh and original about it and the fish really compliment the scape !

Not looking forward to my postman


----------



## flygja (18 Aug 2014)

Congratulations all!


----------



## James D (18 Aug 2014)

Well played Iain, well worthy of the placing, and congratulations to all the other members on their placings.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Aug 2014)

Its a beaut!
Congrats Iain 
1300 odd for me but i loved the tank


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Aug 2014)

Thanks again guys.

Loving it is the goal Ady but I'm surprised it didn't place higher.


----------



## tim (18 Aug 2014)

Ady34 said:


> 1300 odd for me but i loved the tank


So did we ady


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Aug 2014)

Well... 'Landslide' slid in at 1050 - up quite a bit from last years, so quiet pleased


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Aug 2014)

well done everyone and nice one Iain on the jump 

I dropped out of the hallowed 100 this year up at 282 but hopefully next will be better.  Ive got a 120cm tank in the wings waiting to go and two Solar One's to go over it (Thanks for the extra light Mark Evans  )

Will the new points rules stick and make a Nature Aquarium more favourable next year? hhmm

Well I had to drop sometime. Less than last years 82 but still happy with my result at #282.  I&#x27;ve got a 120cm tank ready for 2015  #iaplc #iaplc2014 #ada by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Andy D (18 Aug 2014)

Well done Stu! 

I love how you have crafted that photo. Very teasing!


----------



## Brian Murphy (18 Aug 2014)

well done everyone


----------



## Aquadream (19 Aug 2014)

Didn't even think I would get this far this year with so many competitors.
#129


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Aug 2014)

Guess what, I won!


----------



## parotet (19 Aug 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Guess what, I won!


Really???? Do you mean you won the contest?? Wow... Congratulations!

Jordi


----------



## TOO (19 Aug 2014)

parotet said:


> Really???? Do you mean you won the contest?? Wow... Congratulations!



Note that he didn't say he won the IAPLC . 

Thomas


----------



## Mats A (19 Aug 2014)

I kind of don't believe you before I see it  . But congratulations


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Aug 2014)

I didn't really, well if don't think I did. I'm sat in Spain at the moment, so haven't checked the post. I entered a tank with all the equipment in, so I'm hoping for 1500! 

I'm still a winner in my eyes though! Lol


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Aug 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> I didn't really, well if don't think I did. I'm sat in Spain at the moment, so haven't checked the post. I entered a tank with all the equipment in, so I'm hoping for 1500!
> I'm still a winner in my eyes though! Lol



Rules changed, so..........


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Aug 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Rules changed, so..........



Haha! I'm getting excited now!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Aug 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Haha! I'm getting excited now!



Aren't you on you honey moon? Why shouldn't you be excited?  
Forget Aquariums and enjoy... although the weather is the worst since i remember on a summer (in Portugal, suppose it's the same in Spain).

Pedro.


----------



## parotet (19 Aug 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Aren't you on you honey moon? Why shouldn't you be excited?
> Forget Aquariums and enjoy... although the weather is the worst since i remember on a summer (in Portugal, suppose it's the same in Spain).
> 
> Pedro.


It is very very very very very very hot... At least in the East, around 37 degrees right now!

Jordi


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Aug 2014)

parotet said:


> It is very very very very very very hot... At least in the East, around 37 degrees right now!
> Jordi



Lucky 
It's usual but this year not even near that...


----------



## Trevor Pleco (19 Aug 2014)

Great Ian, so you were the winning tank from Lincoln then !


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (19 Aug 2014)

Pet shop tank is 1159 of 2320. I'm pretty satisfied by this result.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Aug 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> I didn't really, well if don't think I did. I'm sat in Spain at the moment, so haven't checked the post. I entered a tank with all the equipment in, so I'm hoping for 1500!
> 
> I'm still a winner in my eyes though! Lol


winning at life mate


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Aug 2014)

After entering for the sake of entering...it makes me want to get a new scape sorted! 




And well done Iain Btw, well deserved!


----------



## Trevor Pleco (20 Aug 2014)

Wish you had simply tippexed out the last three numbers and you would have really had us fooled... 

Congrats  -- it's in the upper half  after all  !


----------



## Andy D (20 Aug 2014)

Well done Ian H. Love the name!


----------



## tim (20 Aug 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> After entering for the sake of entering...it makes me want to get a new scape sorted!!


Do it  your scapes have been missed around the forum mate.


----------



## Andy D (20 Aug 2014)

tim said:


> Do it  your scapes have been missed around the forum mate.



Yeah, you know you want to!


----------



## Mark Green (20 Aug 2014)

Post arrived today


Was surprised at how excited I was opening the letter. Came in at 523, really happy with that result.

Congratulations to all who entered......


----------



## Ady34 (20 Aug 2014)

Congrats everyone who entered, some really good placings 

Ian, get another tank mate you need something to relax by of an evening


----------



## Trevor Pleco (20 Aug 2014)

Mark Green said:


> Post arrived today
> 
> ..



Ok well if the post has arrived in Israel already then here in Africa I'll start looking for dust on the horizon in a week or ten days from now !


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Aug 2014)

Guys...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Aug 2014)

Nice one Pedro, great result. What does the fine works prize mean?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Aug 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Nice one Pedro, great result. What does the fine works prize mean?



A slap on the back and... "nice try" ?!?!?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (21 Aug 2014)

According to http://en.iaplc.com/about/index.html Pedro should get "certificate" IIUC.


----------



## Green Fever (21 Aug 2014)

Got my letter today...

First time I've entered IAPLC

World Ranking - 498

So pleased with my result


----------



## tim (21 Aug 2014)

Green Fever said:


> Got my letter today...
> 
> First time I've entered IAPLC
> 
> ...


Photos please [DOUBLEPOST=1408648233][/DOUBLEPOST]





Pedro Rosa said:


> Guys...


Well deserved Pedro, it has been a fine work to follow, look forward to next years scape


----------



## Green Fever (21 Aug 2014)




----------



## tim (21 Aug 2014)

Green Fever said:


>


Nice  but pics of the scape please


----------



## Green Fever (21 Aug 2014)

tim said:


> Nice  but pics of the scape please


 
It looks something like this


----------



## tim (21 Aug 2014)

Superb


----------



## Green Fever (21 Aug 2014)

tim said:


> Superb


Thank You


----------



## Trevor Pleco (22 Aug 2014)

There was dust on the African horizon, within an hour the stage coach had pulled in, mail bags were unpacked at first light ..

Super thrilled to be in Stu's "hallowed top 100'' , improved from 339 last year.

Congrats to all the other excellent UKAPS entries !

Sorry, not posting full pic just yet...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (22 Aug 2014)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Rini (22 Aug 2014)

Congratulations... and cheers!


----------



## Green Fever (22 Aug 2014)

Very well done @Trevor Pleco. I knew when I saw your tank for the first time that it was amazing. Well deserved. Look forward to seeing your entry pic. 

Marc


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Aug 2014)

Trevor Pleco said:


> There was dust on the African horizon, within an hour the stage coach had pulled in, mail bags were unpacked at first light ..
> 
> Super thrilled to be in Stu's "hallowed top 100'' , improved from 339 last year.



Trevor, superb... You deserve that Champagne


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Aug 2014)

Well done Trev!


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Aug 2014)

Superb...great to see so many UKAPS members doing so well in the worlds premier aquascaping contest...Congratulations.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Aug 2014)

Awesome.

Why 'De Kock' Trevor?


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Aug 2014)

Very well done Trevor!


----------



## Trevor Pleco (22 Aug 2014)

Many thanks guys !



Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Why 'De Kock' Trevor?



lol Nathaniel, please speak with my family ancestors from way back, they changed it from Lecoque after coming to Africa from Belgium ! As my grandfather took delight in saying.. it's spelt small "d'', big ''Kock''


----------



## Hamza (22 Aug 2014)

Wow Trevor! thats a great composition


----------



## tim (22 Aug 2014)

Congrats Trevor, look forward to seeing the scape in full.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Aug 2014)

congrats trevor, job well done!


----------



## Nuno M. (22 Aug 2014)

Not bad for my first attempt  

Congrats to all UK participants. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ADA (23 Aug 2014)

Congrats you guys, looking forward to seeing these.


----------



## TOO (23 Aug 2014)

Well done to everyone. It is a pleasure to part of a community with such high standards . BUT next year I will beat the crap out of all of you .

Joking aside: Does anyone know the criteria that the committee uses for their evaluation? I can't seem to find it.

Thomas


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Aug 2014)

Fantastic results for all the UKAPS team - well done everyone!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Aug 2014)

http://en.iaplc.com/results14/PDF/ranking2014.PDF[DOUBLEPOST=1409038304][/DOUBLEPOST]@Iain Sutherland  - as I can see you have the best result for UK.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Aug 2014)

Congrats to our French friends specially Swee who frequents UKAPS, well done guys


----------



## Trevor Pleco (26 Aug 2014)

*Vive la France !*

Amazing performance by them with six in the top 60 or so, not to mention the winner, where have they been  !


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Aug 2014)

TOO said:


> Joking aside: Does anyone know the criteria that the committee uses for their evaluation? I can't seem to find it.



I think they should be here: http://en.iaplc.com/about/grading.html
But today iaplc site is too slow to open anything.


----------



## Ady34 (26 Aug 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> http://en.iaplc.com/results14/PDF/ranking2014.PDF[DOUBLEPOST=1409038304][/DOUBLEPOST]@Iain Sutherland  - as I can see you have the best result for UK.


George at 247 i think pipped Iain....


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Aug 2014)

Ady34 said:


> George at 247 i think pipped Iain....



Right. I need new glasses. Sorry George and Iain.


----------



## tim (26 Aug 2014)

Placed 1119 with this



800 odd better than last year


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Aug 2014)

TOO said:


> Well done to everyone. It is a pleasure to part of a community with such high standards . BUT next year I will beat the crap out of all of you .
> 
> Joking aside: Does anyone know the criteria that the committee uses for their evaluation? I can't seem to find it.
> Hope This Helps you
> ...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Aug 2014)

tim said:


> Placed 1119 with this...



tim, do you have a journal for this nice tank?


----------



## tim (26 Aug 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> tim, do you have a journal for this nice tank?


Thanks Alexander, http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/90-cm-fresh-start-the-end-nearly.27308/.


----------



## TOO (26 Aug 2014)

Roy and Alex. Thanks. Just was I was looking for.

Thomas


----------



## Andy D (26 Aug 2014)

Looks like top 5 from the UK are:

247 - George Farmer
251 - Iain Sutherland
260 - James Starr-Marshall
282 - Stu Worrall 
1050 - Gary Nelson

Nice one Guys! I cannot wait to see all the scapes!


----------



## Hamza (27 Aug 2014)

Disappointing! was expecting somewhere around 50-100range.

But it turned out to be..
#[url=http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-living-bridge-iaplc-2014.34065/]*215*[/URL]


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Aug 2014)

Hamza said:


> Disappointing! was expecting somewhere around 50-100range.
> 
> But it turned out to be..
> #[url=http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-living-bridge-iaplc-2014.34065/]*215*[/URL]



What did it come in at?


----------



## Trevor Pleco (27 Aug 2014)

Hamza said:


> Disappointing! was expecting somewhere around 50-100range.
> 
> But it turned out to be..
> #*215*



hugely surprised...I thought your effort was a work of art, perhaps they did not fully get the strangling fig vibe, we get a similar fig species here so appreciated the great replica..


----------



## Gill (31 Aug 2014)

Just started next years this afternoon, and using dragon stone for the 1st time


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Sep 2014)

Hi All,Congrats To All Looking forward to seeing them


----------



## zgmarkozg (10 Sep 2014)

Hi all, congrats to all, looking forward to see all scapes.
my rank :


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Sep 2014)

Hi Zgmarkozg, Congratulations On your ranking


----------



## zgmarkozg (10 Sep 2014)

thnx mate
lack a little more time to grow, but I am satisfied, this is my second scape.


----------



## macek.g (26 Oct 2014)

Piotr Dymowski #*45*


----------



## Dantrasy (26 Oct 2014)

Here's No.1


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Oct 2014)

Stunning


----------



## parotet (26 Oct 2014)

Once again a reproduction of a terrestrial landscape wins the contest. It is certainly stunning but not for me, I prefer aquatic ones... 

Jordi


----------



## Sk3lly (26 Oct 2014)

parotet said:


> Once again a reproduction of a terrestrial landscape wins the contest. It is certainly stunning but not for me, I prefer aquatic ones...
> 
> Jordi


I totally agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor Pleco (26 Oct 2014)

my effort this year ..
Magical Mountains of Babylon
Rank 72 (Winning Work)
760L / 200gal


----------



## ADA (26 Oct 2014)

Dantrasy said:


> Here's No.1



The aplc in Iaplc stands for aquatic plant layout contest not 95% rock layout, the layout is clever yes but keeping the plants in that scape is a monkey job.


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Oct 2014)

My biggest surprise was No. 14. I don't understand why it ranked so high. And it won the special jury prize. I just don't get it. Look out for it. 

NA Part was terrific, the streaming yesterday worked perfect for me.


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Oct 2014)

I'd like to say a big thank you to Mr V Lantos! Like a lot of people, I think you scapes are brilliant. I came across one and used it as inspiration for this:





This is the V Lantos tank that caught my eye:


chopped the middle out:


----------



## Aquadream (27 Oct 2014)

Dantrasy said:


> Here's No.1


It is a very good and original idea. Well executed. It does however contradict the grading criteria in IAPLC, especially the new ones.
It is only normal for a business contest to pass the top score to the top WOW front picture.
I wonder if IAPLC will ever consider what the contest aquariums look like in reality, for it seems all they care about is a collection of a cool front shots.
I am yet to see any scape with the large hardscape elements on the very front to look good for e real live view.

Any way. Congrats to all of us, the winners...


----------



## Mark Green (27 Oct 2014)

link to the top 27..........   http://peha68.pl/iaplc-2014-top-27/



Dantrasy said:


> My biggest surprise was No. 14. I don't understand why it ranked so high. And it won the special jury prize. I just don't get it. Look out for it.
> 
> NA Part was terrific, the streaming yesterday worked perfect for me.



when you look at Piotr Dymowski #*45 above is pure class the detail is amazing.  

Number 14 is a nice, however who in their right mind thought it was better than Piotr Dymowski #45.
*


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Oct 2014)

50th Before the Creation of Adam by @keymaker Balázs Farkas from Green Aqua / Hungary

Some may will criticize the minimalism and the fake background, but you can't be a winner til you came up with something new.

Journal....

http://akvakertesz.hu/threads/before-the-creation-of-adam-ahogyan-készült-út-az-iaplc-2014-ig.4987/

Final shoot


Before the Creation of Adam - by Keymaker IAPLC 2014 rank 50th, GAPLC 2014 3rd by viktorlantos, on Flickr



macek.g said:


> Piotr Dymowski #45



loving this so much!


----------



## clonitza (27 Oct 2014)

The winning scape has the wow factor, I think it deserves its place for that, what I don't like is the front symmetry, it makes it unnatural. It would've looked even better without one of the pillars.


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Oct 2014)

Sorry, in was No. 20 I was puzzled by, not so much No. 14


----------



## clonitza (31 Oct 2014)

http://aquaa3.com.br/2014/08/resultado-iaplc-2014.html
Some with the original pics, might need to scroll for the pics to load.

This is the only tank that I liked from the whole competition:





309 – Zsolt Ágner – IAPLC 2014


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Oct 2014)

that ones is awesome Clonitza.  Its like the bottom section of the magic faraway tree............as I would imagine it   Maybe it can be the bottom of the tree in Avatar for people who've never read Enid Blyton as a child


----------

